# Flow bindings for All mountain Freestyle



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, 

I just bought a Flow Drifter medium stiff as my one quiver :yahoo: ..and now searching particularly for some Flow bindings. I'm guessing to progess to 70% Allmountain / 30% Freestyle. My level of riding at the moment is messy carves and struggle jumping small naturals.

I'm deciding between a Flow Fuse SE (flex 2.5/5) and a Flow Fuse AT (flex 4/5). These are whats available here in EU. I'm thinking the AT is too stiff for me, and gearing towards the SE, but concerned it might be too soft for my board.

Any suggestions and explanations to help me decide are very welcome.

cheers,
Xav


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Personally I just like the Hybrid Strap better. Both will match well, neither is too soft or too stiff.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The Flow website suggest pairing the Drifter with the Fuse-RS but I would go with the Fuse-AT and save some money.


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey @Nivek Do you like them more because of responsiveness or comfyness?

@John Doe. Flow seems to match the Drifter with stiffish nicely, but I was thinking stiffish maybe too much for me tho as a beginner still learning. 
I like to play around, and was wondering if a stiff binding would punish me or actually help me to do so.

I forgot to mention my boots are pretty soft Burton Motos, whether thats a factor i should consider in deciding.
Thanks!


----------

